# All Slavic languages: Bar/pub [drinking/eating establishments]



## Diaspora

How do you say bar/pub in your language? From my experience the most common word in BCS is kafana but birtija is also common and mehana is also used but not often. It seems strange that the word kafana is used for a bar where alcohol is drunk since it stems from kafa (coffee). My theory is that in Ottoman times people said they were going to kafana to drink coffee but they drank alcohol instead.


----------



## bibax

Czech: *hospoda* derived from Proto-Slavic gospodъ. In hospoda we drink mainly beer.


----------



## vixencool

Bulgarian: кафене - where people drink mainly coffee, but not only; бар - bar, just general; кръчма - pub; бирария - mainly for beer, yet they serve food there, too; 
Now that I think of it, we have a lot of words specifying different places to eat and drink


----------



## swintok

In Ukrainian traditionally it would be корчма or шинок which corresponds more closely to the English concept of tavern. There is also пивниця (sometimies пиварня) for a place that sells beer. Nowadays, the most common word you would find is бар. If you see корчма or шинок, it is usually has some sort of traditional Ukrainian village theme to it.

The word паб is also used for an English- or Irish-style pub.

There is also the word таверна which is used for an Italian- or Spanish-themed establishment.  I've heard it used disparagingly as well to describe a little bar that has pretentions of grandeur.


----------



## igusarov

Russian:
"Бар" - typically used for high-class establishments that serve liquor, cocktails, vodka, gin, rum, etc. Beer and light drinks could be served too.
"Пивная" - any establishment which mainly serves beer.
"Кабак" - any place that serves alcoholic drinks. This word is disrespectful. It gives an impression of a low-grade filthy drinking hole, where people come to get drunk, to have brawls, etc. Although, it can be used ironically, to refer to any bar.


----------



## bibax

> "Кабак" - any place that serves alcoholic drinks. This word is disrespectful. It gives an impression of a low-grade filthy drinking hole, where people come to get drunk, to have brawls, etc.


The igusarov's description fits to the Czech *pajzl* (< Beisl) and *putyka* (< boutique, apotheke).

The word *krčma* is outdated, although in our country there are some "mediaeval" krčmas with jugglers and especially (and intentionally) rude staff.

*Pivnice* is bigger than common *hospoda*, often located hard to (or is a part of) a brewery. There are many breweries in the Czech lands.

*Hostinec* (a bit outdated word) is a roadside inn (Hostinec Jamajka - Jamaica Inn).

However nowadays the commonest term is *restaurace* (or restaurant).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*Gostilna* -- a traditional country or roadside inn. Once mainly a drinking establishment (serving wine in wine-growing parts of Slovenia), almost all *gostilnas* now also serve traditional country food from their region. A Sunday tradition in Slovenia. (Photo: a traditional gostilna)
*Krčma* -- similar to a *gostilna*, but doesn't serve food. No longer common.
*Kavarna* -- originally a Viennese-style cafe. May now also refer to smaller coffee-shops.
*Caffe* -- a borrowing from Italian, referring to smaller establishments that serve coffee and other drinks.
*Bife* -- a causal drinking establishment that also serves some light food. Cheap and fast.
*Pivnica* -- an establishment specializing in beer, but is usually smaller than a German-style beer hall. Many brew their own beer. (Photo: pivnica)
*Osmica* -- found only in the Karst (Kras) region. From Slovenia.info:_ "In the Karst region, the two-hundred-year-old tradition of osmice (‘eights’) is alive and kicking today like never before. The permission for wine-growing farmers to have eight days in the year when they can sell their surplus wine, home-made cured pršut ham and other dried meats without paying tax, is the guarantee of a sociable event full of fun. Home-baked bread, potica cake and štruklji dumplings will get you in the right mood." _(Photo: a typical osmica; a traditional sign showing the direction to an osmica)
*Bar *-- a bar.
*Pub* -- a pub, i.e. a British- or Irish-style drinking establishment.
*Pajzelj* -- no drinking establishment would call itself that. A dingy, disreputable place.
*Restavracija* -- a restaurant. More formal than a *gostilna* and not limited to traditional Slovenian food. (Photo: restavracija)
*Okrepčevalnica* -- a causal, cheap place for drinks and (often) simple food.


----------



## itreius

Apart from the ones mentioned by OP (_birtija _and _kavana _are both used here as well, but the third one isn't), there's also the following, some perhaps regionally specific

*birc *- very common, probably the most common among younger people, the word comes from _birtija_ (which in turn comes from German _Wirthaus_)
*kafić *- quite common, comes from _café_, pretty neutral in its use, doesn't carry any negative connotations or those of elitism
*krčma *- less common, has some negative connotations as to the practices of those visiting it (drinking, ahem).
*pab/pub, bar *- both from English, the first one tends to refer to English or foreign pubs
*pivnica *- from _pivo_ (beer)
*gostion(ic)a* - inn



> Czech *pajzl* (< Beisl)



We have that here (along with the negative connotations), it's somewhat old-fashioned. 



> and *putyka*



That reminds me of the word _butiga_, although butiga is used in the general sense of _shop_, _store_ coming from Italian _bottega_.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*Kafič*, a BCS borrowing, is also used in colloquial Slovenian (in the same sense as in BCS).


----------



## Diaspora

Oh, I forgot but pivnica is also used in Serbocroatian as place that sells mostly beer. Krčma is also used but dated.


----------



## morior_invictus

Slovak: 
a *pub* – krčma, hostinec, šenk 
a *bar *– bar (maybe also "výčap" if we talk about a "bar" as a separate drinking area within a "pub")


----------



## marco_2

Polish:

*bar *- a general word, A bar is usually considered to be cheaper than *restauracja*, probably because of a Communist tradition of *bar mleczny *(literally: a milk bar), where students and other poor people used to dine - some of them still exist and they are subsidized by the government.  _Bar _can also be a separate drinking area e.g. in a ballroom, sometimes called  *bufet*  when you can eat a snack there too.
*kawiarnia *- a cafe
*pub *- a British- or Irish-style drinking establishment. 
*karczma, szynk, gospoda, oberża *- now obsolete, though you can find them as a tourist attraction.
*piwnica *- rather a wine-cellar, but in some of them they sell beer as well (also *winiarnia*)
*piwiarnia *- definitely with beer
*tawerna* - a bar for sailors, now obsolete, but exist as another tourist attraction.
*knajpa* - a derogatory term for a drinking establishment, where only drunkards go, however there is also a tradition of *knajpa literacka, *where bohemian artists used to go and have a good time singing and reciting poems.
*mordownia *- definitely a derogatory term for a bar, where honest people shouldn't go  _(from *mordować - *to murder)_


----------



## Azori

_Slovak:_

*krčma* - pub, bar
*hostinec* - inn, pub, saloon
*pohostinstvo* - 1. hospitality 2. pub, tavern
*šenk* - 1. pub, bar, saloon 2. taproom
*putika, pajzel* (derogatory for a low-grade pub) - dive, boozer, barrelhouse
*bar* - bar
*reštaurácia* - restaurant, cafeteria, café, buffet
*bistro* - bistro, snack bar, café
*bufet* - buffet, snack bar
*cukráreň* - confectionary, candy store
*kaviareň* - café, coffee bar / house
*vináreň *- wine bar, wineshop
*viecha* - 1. wisp of straw 2. wine bar, wineshop
*pivnica* - 1. cellar (underground room) 2. wine bar underground
*piváreň* - beerhouse
*čajovňa* - tea room, tea shop, teahouse


----------

